# Mule Conformation Critique



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not as familiar with mule conformation, so help me out guys. 



















This is what the seller has provided. Does she have any glaring faults? She's just going to be a trail riding mule. She's 3 1/2 and about 13 hands they said. I'm only 5'0 so I think she'll be a pretty good fit for me.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I'm no good with conformation, but she looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

All I can say is that mule shows really well what true "cowhocks" look like. Neck ties in low to the chest and the shoulder is steep. Hind end is a bit weak throughout. How old is the mule?


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

She is a little more on the " donkey" looking side than the horse side is she a hinney (from a female donkey) , or a mule from a mare? Most mules are cow hocked to some extent. Disposition is extremely important in a mule, second to conformation, imo.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

The sellers aren't sure, they bought her as a two year old and didn't ask. 

I've pretty much decided against going to see her, between talking to a couple of my mule friends and her owner, she just doesn't seem like something I want to take on.


----------

